# Putilov-Garford Armored Railcar



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

In 1914, The Russian firm of Putilov produced an armored car based on the American Garford truck chassis. After WWI, a number of the armored cars were converted to railcars. This is a freely adapted version! I had to raise the chassis to clear the wheels (this is a narrow-gauge version!), so I added the wheels shields. 













The original cars were all green, although I found one B&W shot of a camouflaged one. I decided to try one of the colorful WWI camo schemes on this one. 















It's in 1/25 scale, not my usual scale, but this is a kit I bashed a bit. 

















The rivets were the most time consuming, but they usually are! 














Still, I think it's an interesting historical piece, even if this isn't exactly accurate. The model kit was fairly simple, but I think all the forms are generally correct. Not too bad for a paper model! 
Chris


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Paper! I never would have guessed. Interesting model and equally interesting history. 

Is this the first of a whole new class of motive power on the Rogue County RY.? Can't you just see a double header with two of these puppies pulling a string of open two bay hoppers full of gunpowder? Wow what a "hotshot" train that'd be!


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris: It is always great to see your work. Is this the paper kit you said you have been sitting on for so long? Someday I am going to build with a armored railcar, armored train or both. Thanks for the inspiration. 
John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

WAY COOL Chris! Looks neat, pesky Lemurians must be on the warpath again... great to see you posting again! 

Been tempted to try converting a cardstock locomotive kit to G like you've done, but can't find the right wheels tho.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing detail for paper!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. No, JL, the paper train I'm saving for retirement is vastly more detailed and complicated than this one! This one was four A4 pages and the retirement train is 55 pages of the larger A3 pages! 
Thanks, Vic. Been a real busy year and I'm just working my way back into the hobby now. More on the way! 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

55 pages! WOW! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Chris it isnt it this beasty is it? 










If it isnt, please let me know what kit you have./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

I did these superdetailed paper battleship kits when I was younger...I really enjoyed doing paper kits, if a bit messy, been real tempted to try again so I got a 1/32 kit of the German "Der Adler" 










Now if I can just find the right wheels for the drivers, I'll be in business...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Chris. I'll show this one to Thomas and I'm also happy to see you are back. Yeah!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, Vic, it's this one; 








It's a complete armored tain. 








It looks simple on the outside, but like I said, it's 55 pages of parts! Someday! 
Chris


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris you dirt, dog gone son of a ..... !!! Now you've gone and done it. I was really impressed with the detail and coloring and all the other work and background you put into that unit.... THEN you had to go and tell me it was paper!!!! How could you???? Once again you have cooked what little brain cells I had left just trying to accept that the silly thing was made from paper.....  I had thoughts of, "Well that's kind of cool! I bet I could make one of those... " Then I find out it's paper... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif NOT A CHANCE OF ME COMING CLOSE TO THAT!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Thanks alot!!! Really love it though...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, THAT is going on my watch list, cool! 

That loco looks like it would be pretty easy to add a power brick under, dig them european kits.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But there are no ghouls, lemurians, pirates, mollusks or other figments of nightmares. Not even any aeronaughts.


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Chris... 

I don't care if it's paper or not... Looks GREAT.... hurry up and retire... I want to see the "other" train finished...


----------

